# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  طريقة رائعة لحفظ المتون العلمية

## أبو أنس المليجى

*قال الشيخ عبد المحسن القاسم في مقدمة مجموعته متون طالب العلم**:*
المداومة على حفظ المتون و عدم الإكثار من المحفوظ اليومي و التأني في الحفظ هو نهج العلماء. قال الزهري - رحمه الله : إنما جمعنا هذا العلم بالحديث و الحديثين و المسألة و المسألتين  .
و المتن إما يكون حديثاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أو نثراً أو نظما  .
*مقدار ما تحفظه من المتون ما يلي** :*
*1*. إذا كان المتن المحفوظ من متون الحديث فاحفظ كل يوم ثلاثة أحاديث.

 *2*. و إذا كان نثراً فاحفظ جملة مفيدة منه لا تزيد على خمسة أسطر. 

*3*.  و إذا كان منظوماً فلا تزيد على حفظ ثلاثة أبيات. 

 و بهذا المقدار المتأني مع التكرير يرسخ المحفوظ .
*و طريقة حفظ المتون ما يلي*:
1. كرر المقدار الذي تريد حفظه عشرين مرة حفظاً و أفضل وقت للحفظ بعد صلاة الفجر.
2. كرر بعد العصر أو بعد المغرب ما حفظته في الفجر عشرين مرة حفظاً .
3.  من الغد و قبل أن تبدأ في حفظ المقدار الجدي اقرأ ما حفظته بالأمس عشرين مرة .
4. ثم اقرأ حفظاً ما حفظته من أول المتن حتى تصل إلى موطن الحفظ الجديد .
5. بعد ذلك ابدأ في حفظ الدرس الجديد بنفس الطريقة .
6. كرر هذه الطريقة يومياً حتى تنتهي من حفظ المتن و يرسخ المحفوظ .
و بهذه الطريقة سر في كل متن تحفظه مع ضرورة مداومة مدارسة العلم حفظاً و مراجعة و قراءة الكتب و حضور دروس العلماء و ملازمتهم و السؤال عما أشكل من مسائل العلم..............
*كيف أراجع المتون؟*
إذا حفظت متوناً متنوعة في فنون العلم فراجع كل شهر جميع المتون التي حفظتها لتكون أرسخ في الحفظ و أظهر في الإستحضار و أسرع في الإستدلال . *السؤال: كيف يحفظ الطالب المتون العلمية (أي: ما هي آلية الحفظ)؟* 
الجواب: بالنسبة لآلية الحفظ يحتاج فيها الإنسان إلى ما يلي: 
*أولا*ً: تقويم ما يريد أن يحفظه الطالب، فالإنسان إذا حفظ شيئاً على وجه الخطأ، فلا فائدة من حفظه له، مثل كثير من الذين يقرءون القرآن، ويتقدمون أئمة للناس وهم يخطئون ويكسرون في كل كلمة، فما فائدة حفظ هؤلاء؟! لو حفظوا آية واحدة متقنة لكانت خيراً لهم من حفظ القرآن كله على وجه الخطأ، فلذلك لابد من التصحيح أولاً. إذاً: أول خطوة في الحفظ هي: تصحيح ما تريد حفظه.
*ثانيا*ً: أن يأخذ الإنسان الشيء الذي يستطيع حفظه، فتجد بعض الطلاب يريد مسابقة الزمن، فهو يريد أن يحفظ صفحات في وقت واحد، هذا غير صحيح، خذ أسطراً يسيرة، فإذا أحكمت حفظها وأتقنتها فأنت رابح، لا تتعب نفسك بصفحة كاملة أو صفحتين في وقت واحد، فهذا متعب للذهن، خذ الشيء اليسير، ثم الشيء اليسير بعده، ثم الشيء اليسير بعده، وكلما كان التجزيء ممكناً يكون أفضل في الحفظ وأقوى. 
*ثالثاً**:* الوقت المختار للحفظ، وهو إما آخر الليل وإما أول النهار، هذا أحسن وقت للحفظ، السدس الأخير من الليل أو الصباح الباكر، بعد صلاة الفجر، فهذا أحسن وقت للحفظ؛ لأنه أصفى للذهن؛ ولأن الإنسان في هذا الوقت في الغالب لا يسمع كثيراً من الأصوات المزعجة، ولا يشم كثيراً من الروائح المزعجة، ولا ينشغل بكثير من الانشغالات، وأي وقت آخر ليس فيه انشغالات، ويجد فيه الإنسان راحة جسمية وقلبية، فهو أيسر للحفظ.
*رابع**ا*ً:كثرة التكرار، فإذا أردت حفظ حديث واحد مثلاً، أو أربعة أسطر من كتاب، أو خمسة أبيات؛ فاجلس وكررها كثيراً حتى ترسخ ويتقوم بها لسانك، ثم احفظها عن ظهر قلب من غير نظر إليها، ثم اتركها فترة لتتخمر في ذهنك، ثم عد إليها واقرأها وأكثر من التكرار؛ لأن التكرار الأول لابد بعده من فترة تخمير، وهو عبارة عن امتحان للنفس، ثم تعود إلى هذا التكرار مرة أخرى ولو كانت محفوظة لديك، فلابد أن تكررها، ويمكن أن تضع لنفسك عدداً معيناً من التكرار، ويوجد شيخ من العلماء المشاهير كان متقناً لكثير من الكتب ويحفظها مع كبر سنه، فسئل: ما السبب؟ فقال: كنت أكررها ألف مرة، أكرر النص أو المتن ألف مرة، وأكرر الشرح مائة مرة! فلذلك لابد أن يفرغ الإنسان وقتاً للحفظ، فإذا كانت أربعة أبيات أو خمسة أبيات، أو حديثاً واحداً، وتأتي بهذا العدد من التكرار، فسيرسخ المحفوظ رسوخاً بيناً، وبالأخص إذا كان التكرار متقطعاً، مثلاً: تكررها مائة مرة الآن وتنقطع عنها في الصباح، ثم مائة مرة في وقت الظهيرة، ثم مائة مرة في المساء، ثم مائة مرة في الليل، فيكمل لك ألف تكرار في مدة قصيرة، وسترسخ لديك رسوخاً بيناً، ومع تقدم سنك لا يضعف حفظك لها ولا إتقانك لها، بينما الأمور التي قرأتها فقط أو كررتها أربعين مرة أو عشرين مرة فإنه إذا تقدم بك العمر فستنساها. 
*خامسا*ً: المراجعة الدائمة، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حفظ القرآن: (تعاهدوا القرآن فلهو أشد تفلتاً من صدور الرجال من الإبل في عقلها)، ومثله المحفوظات كلها، فإذا كان القرآن الذي هو نور ووحي يتفلت من الصدور، فكيف بما سواه من كلام البشر؟! فلذلك تحتاج إلى مراجعة مبرمجة، كل أسبوع يكون عندك يومان للمراجعة، ليس فيهما استزادة، لا تحفظ فيهما، عطل الحفظ يومين من الأسبوع لمراجعة ما حفظته طيلة الأسبوع. وهكذا الذي يريد حفظ القرآن، فما حفظه في النهار من القرآن يصلي به في الليل حتى يرسخه في ذهنه. ولابد أن تأخذ يوماً كاملاً من الشهر تعتزل الناس فيه، وتراجع كل محفوظاتك التي حفظتها خلال الشهر. وبعض الكتب قد تحفظها في ستة أشهر مثلاً، فإذا حفظتها حفظاً متقناً في ستة أشهر، فينبغي عليك أن تعطي كل شهر يوماً لتراجعها فيه، وبذلك يرسخ ما حفظته، ولا تحتاج بعد هذا للرجوع إليه. إذاً: هذه بعض وسائل الحفظ وثباته، ونسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه. *فائدة للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله لطالب العلم* *قال الله تعالى* *ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا* *ـ** ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب**قال ابن باز* *"**رحمه الله**"** :* *ومعلوم أن حصول العلم من أفضل الأرزاق، وهو خروج من ضيق الجهل وظلمته إلى سعة العلم ونوره. وقال تعالى* *ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا**وحصول العلم النافع من أعظم التيسير والتسهيل؛ لأن طالب العلم الشرعي يدرك بعلمه من وجوه الخير وأسباب النجاة ما لا يتيسر للجاهل .*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محمد جمال

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم ولكن ما هو مقدار الحفظ الأسبوعى للقرأن والمتون أفضل طريقة

----------


## حروف من نور

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
كم استفدت من الموضوع
لاحرمك الله أجره 
وبالنسبة لسؤال الأخ الكريم عبدالرحمن 
أرى أن يكون حفظك على حسب الطريقة التي وردت في الموضوع 
ومن خلالها تستطيع أن تقدر مقدار الحفظ الأسبوعي لك 
وزادك الله حرصا وتوفيقا

----------


## شذرات

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

